# Question about the best way to let a Bruised Rib Heal



## Cyriacus

Long story short, I demonstrated My prowess in the field of Sparring by Blocking a rather hard Side Kick with My Ribs.

Now, the Part I know, is to Apply Ice, Rest it, Breathe Deeply, Painkillers, etc.
I know all that.

What I want to know is other things - Like if theres a beneficial way of Sitting and such, to keep it, how shall we say, Comfortable.
In other words, what to not do and how to Rest it.

...In this Context.
Obviously, what to not do would be to not Hammerfist them.
And Resting it would be to sit around perusing a Forum.
I mean beyond that


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Ouch.  Bruised rib is not fun.  I hate to say this, but there's not much else to do except give it time.  It's just going to hurt until it doesn't.  Sorry, buddy.


----------



## Cyriacus

Bill Mattocks said:


> Ouch.  Bruised rib is not fun.  I hate to say this, but there's not much else to do except give it time.  It's just going to hurt until it doesn't.  Sorry, buddy.


Welp, at least I know im not forgetting some Magical Sitting Position of Glory.

...The Good News is that My Painkillers should kick in quite soon.
And theyre the kind you need a Prescription for.
So, heres to strong Painkillers, Ice Packs, and Experimenting with it some time next Week to see how its coming along.


----------



## Jenna

Cyriacus said:


> Long story short, I demonstrated My prowess in the field of Sparring by Blocking a rather hard Side Kick with My Ribs.
> 
> Now, the Part I know, is to Apply Ice, Rest it, Breathe Deeply, Painkillers, etc.
> I know all that.
> 
> What I want to know is other things - Like if theres a beneficial way of Sitting and such, to keep it, how shall we say, Comfortable.
> In other words, what to not do and how to Rest it.
> 
> ...In this Context.
> Obviously, what to not do would be to not Hammerfist them.
> And Resting it would be to sit around perusing a Forum.
> I mean beyond that


Last time I had this, breathing deeply was a thing I could not do! Take it easy is not facile advice.  Have you tried your Chinese practitioner?  They will have herbals to expedite healing as DDJ is best on external bruising.  Bruised ribs are a true irritating and painful annoyance.  I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## seasoned

I was punched in the ribs years ago before I learned to block . That hit took over a year to heal. I never stopped training and would wrap the ribs every workout. Also when sparring, which I continued to do, I would keep the injured side back. Outcome, I became very proficient from right or left stance. Smart, maybe not, it was a blood and guts era that I was determined to make it through. These days my suggestion, REST.


----------



## Cyriacus

Jenna said:


> Last time I had this, breathing deeply was a thing I could not do! Take it easy is not facile advice.  Have you tried your Chinese practitioner?  They will have herbals to expedite healing as DDJ is best on external bruising.  Bruised ribs are a true irritating and painful annoyance.  I hope you heal quickly.


Well, its 10:17 at Night. And this occured at 7:15 PM. Tomorrow ill probably go poke around some Chinese places.
And yeah, Breathing Deeply aint fun, but...

Gimme a second here, ill think of something.




Pain is Weakness, Leaving the Body!
YEAH!
painisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveit


----------



## Cyriacus

seasoned said:


> I was punched in the ribs years ago before I learned to block . That hit took over a year to heal. I never stopped training and would wrap the ribs every workout. Also when sparring, which I continued to do, I would keep the injured side back. Outcome, I became very proficient from right or left stance. Smart, maybe not, it was a blood and guts era that I was determined to make it through. These days my suggestion, REST.


Yeah, if I decide to keep up with Training next week, I dont exactly plan to use a Right Stance (Left Ribs Forward).
Ambidextricity ought to be fun.

And BLOOD AND GUTS, YEAH. Im off to a Kickboxing Gym to pick a fight as w... Oh, Rest. 
Fine.


----------



## Jenna

Cyriacus said:


> Well, its 10:17 at Night. And this occured at 7:15 PM. Tomorrow ill probably go poke around some Chinese places.
> And yeah, Breathing Deeply aint fun, but...
> 
> Gimme a second here, ill think of something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pain is Weakness, Leaving the Body!
> YEAH!
> painisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveitpainisweaknessleavingthebodyifikeeptellingmyselfthiseventuallyillbelieveit


Hey wait a minute... 10:17 at night?  What are you in a time machine?  It is plainly 12:34 in the afternoon.  Lunchtime!  Here.  Look at my watch.


----------



## Cyriacus

Jenna said:


> Hey wait a minute... 10:17 at night?  What are you in a time machine?  It is plainly 12:34 in the afternoon.  Lunchtime!  Here.  Look at my watch.


Really? All I see is I-Have-An-Excuse-To-Sit-Around-Eating-Corn-Chips-And-Drink-Lemonade-O'Clock. What Planet are YOU on?



Also, Prescription Painkillers are Awesome.


----------



## Jenna

Cyriacus said:


> Really? All I see is I-Have-An-Excuse-To-Sit-Around-Eating-Corn-Chips-And-Drink-Lemonade-O'Clock. What Planet are YOU on?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Prescription Painkillers are Awesome.


I am on planet Nibiru.  Heading straight for your Earth.

And noooo! Prescription painkillers are horrendous!  Please be careful with these things.  Even paracetamol is one of the most dangerous drugs that are readily available!  Your body will heal itself if you give it a chance.  Anyway, you are in Australia, being upside down, should alleviate pressure upon your ribs, no? That is simple gravity I think   Seriously, be careful with prescription meds.  And only utilise them when you absolutely cannot do without!  Pain is in the mind yes and but it is not always easy to convince oneself of that.  Distraction is a good therapy for mild to moderate pain such as bruised ribs.  Do something that keeps your attention.  Throw a boomerang at a kangaroo or slap a sheila on the barbie or whatever.

I am just joking  Stay off the drugs though!!!


----------



## Cyriacus

Jenna said:


> I am on planet Nibiru.  Heading straight for your Earth.
> 
> And noooo! Prescription painkillers are horrendous!  Please be careful with these things.  Even paracetamol is one of the most dangerous drugs that are readily available!  Your body will heal itself if you give it a chance.  Anyway, you are in Australia, being upside down, should alleviate pressure upon your ribs, no? That is simple gravity I think   Seriously, be careful with prescription meds.  And only utilise them when you absolutely cannot do without!  Pain is in the mind yes and but it is not always easy to convince oneself of that.  Distraction is a good therapy for mild to moderate pain such as bruised ribs.  Do something that keeps your attention.  Throw a boomerang at a kangaroo or slap a sheila on the barbie or whatever.
> 
> I am just joking  Stay off the drugs though!!!



Theyre not THAT Tough. Theyre made of Codeine and Valium - Enough to Dull the Issue enough to be Comfortable, without necessarily Incapacitating You. You *can* take a Full Dose, and that WILL pretty much get rid of any Pain, at the Expense of being terribly Lucid.
I took Half the Full Dose, which seems to be well balanced.
Plus, im mainly taking them to make that whole Sleeping thing a bit easier.

...Now, since Im clearly keeping Safe, Responsible Drug use in mind, let there be _VODKA!!!
Im Joking. Dont Worry.
_


----------



## Jenna

Cyriacus said:


> Theyre not THAT Tough. Theyre made of Codeine and Valium - Enough to Dull the Issue enough to be Comfortable, without necessarily Incapacitating You. You *can* take a Full Dose, and that WILL pretty much get rid of any Pain, at the Expense of being terribly Lucid.
> I took Half the Full Dose, which seems to be well balanced.
> Plus, im mainly taking them to make that whole Sleeping thing a bit easier.
> 
> ...Now, since Im clearly keeping Safe, Responsible Drug use in mind, let there be _VODKA!!!
> Im Joking. Dont Worry.
> _



I should hope you are joking! Diazepam and alcohol are not good together.  Diazepam is not something you should rely upon either!  Hey bruised ribs are medium on the pain scale?  Compared to some things, a bruised rib is not that sore? I did not use painkillers for mine so either my bruised rib must not have been so bad as yours (because I am better at the bong sau than you lol) or you are less tolerant of pain than I am!  Or maybe you are suffering from MAN pain?   Do not have me see you as a Mr Wimpy.  Suck it up, go to your chinese practitioner or herbalist (no that is not euphemistic for weed dealers) and they will fix you up with a local non-prescription rub.  Sincerely though, heal quickly. I would not wish that niggling pain on anyone.


----------



## Cyriacus

Jenna said:


> I should hope you are joking! Diazepam and alcohol are not good together.  Diazepam is not something you should rely upon either!  Hey bruised ribs are medium on the pain scale?  Compared to some things, a bruised rib is not that sore? I did not use painkillers for mine so either my bruised rib must not have been so bad as yours (because I am better at the bong sau than you lol) or you are less tolerant of pain than I am!  Or maybe you are suffering from MAN pain?   Do not have me see you as a Mr Wimpy.  Suck it up, go to your chinese practitioner or herbalist (no that is not euphemistic for weed dealers) and they will fix you up with a local non-prescription rub.  Sincerely though, heal quickly. I would not wish that niggling pain on anyone.


Oh, I have quite a High Pain Threshold. But suffice to say, it was a Hard Hit. As in, an I-Was-Off-My-Feet-And-In-The-Air-For-A-Moment Hard Hit.
Im not reliant on them - Again, its mostly to aid with Sleeping.

Also, Herbalists dont deal Weed.
Thatd be silly.
They deal Hashish.

Anywho.
Ill be sure to say something on here when its all Healed.
Whenever that may be.

Who knows. Some Dude in the Future might Navigate to it in a Google Search or something.
And want to know how long it took.


----------



## Cyriacus

Additionally: It isnt Broken, though. That much is sure. It might have a Hairline Fracture, but I really dont think so at this stage. It seems to be Smacked in at one point. Similar to how if you slam your Shin into something Narrow and Hard, you can Dent it, almost. And itll go away within 24 Hours. Similar, only Dent seems like an Exaggeration.
That said, its not as heavily Bruised as before. So, heres to Positive Signs.


----------



## Jenna

Cyriacus said:


> Oh, I have quite a High Pain Threshold. But suffice to say, it was a Hard Hit. As in, an I-Was-Off-My-Feet-And-In-The-Air-For-A-Moment Hard Hit.
> Im not reliant on them - Again, its mostly to aid with Sleeping.
> 
> Also, Herbalists dont deal Weed.
> Thatd be silly.
> They deal Hashish.
> 
> Anywho.
> Ill be sure to say something on here when its all Healed.
> Whenever that may be.
> 
> Who knows. Some Dude in the Future might Navigate to it in a Google Search or something.
> And want to know how long it took.


I like that you are considering future generations when you post! They will wonder among theirselves after the apocalypse when the only thing saved is the Google underground bunkers full of everyone's search histories and cridit-card purchases and Facebook party photographs and they will wonder what kind of civilisation we were that hit each other in the ribs for fun!


----------



## Cyriacus

Jenna said:


> I like that you are considering future generations when you post! They will wonder among theirselves after the apocalypse when the only thing saved is the Google underground bunkers full of everyone's search histories and cridit-card purchases and Facebook party photographs and they will wonder what kind of civilisation we were that hit each other in the ribs for fun!


No, no. The Fun Part was that We _kept going _for about 15 more Minutes, before the Class ended. 
Suffice to say, it interests Me that I wasnt really aware of how Hard it was Struck until after Id Relaxed a bit.

And Yeah, of course in the Future People will read Martialtalk!


----------



## decepticon

We have previously used the herb arnica for relief from brusing. There is a commercial gel, Arniflora(http://www.herbalremedies.com/argelar275oz.html), that we have had good results with and our MA instructor keeps in our medical bag.


----------



## Tez3

decepticon said:


> We have previously used the herb arnica for relief from brusing. There is a commercial gel, Arniflora(http://www.herbalremedies.com/argelar275oz.html), that we have had good results with and our MA instructor keeps in our medical bag.



We use arnica too, usually as arnica and witch hazel gel ( it's for horses but is vetinary grade) arnica tablets are good too.

I can only take codeine when in bed as it literally knocks me out for about 12 hours, I guess that's a good pain killer though.


----------



## jks9199

There's not a lot you can do.  Personally, not a fan of pain killers.  I broke a rib about a month or so ago; fortunately, it didn't keep me from taking a deep breath, but sneezing, coughing, laughing...  Not fun.  Neither was driving, because you may not realize it, but there's subtle twisting and pulling on the rib cage as you steer.  Or buckle  your seat belt.  Anything that jarred the body -- sucked.

If you've got a dent in your ribs, get it evaluated by a doctor.  I don't know how you've ruled out a broken rib; your description sure sounds a lot like one.  If it's bad enough to have dented your ribs -- they need to make sure that it's not going to puncture a lung or anything like that.


----------



## Cyriacus

Yeah, it doesnt seem to be Broken.
Pains Subsided, relatively. Bruisings gone right down. Still a bit Tender, but I think what I was describing as a Dent mustve been a Muscle or something, since its gone now.
Anywho. To the Medical Practice!


----------



## Cyriacus

To anyone Interested, and kind of in Closure, it wasnt so much the Rib, as much as the External Intersomethingorother Muscle running between two of them which caught the brunt of the Force, which explains a few things. Fortunately, it wasnt damaged so much as greatly annoyed and smacked in. So Theoretically, itll be Functional within a few days, and Healed within a couple of Weeks.

Yay. Or something.
Ill be getting it Re-Checked in about a Week, but all seems well for now. Its still annoyingly sore however.

And if it makes a certain someone feel any better, im only using Painkillers before going to Bed, to make that a bit smoother.


----------

